
Ask HN: How many new visitors website gets by being on front page of HN? - tlogan
As you probably all know some websites which appear on the front page of HN ended up being down.<p>I wonder what is scale of that: 1K visitors&#x2F;second? 100 visitors&#x2F;minute?
======
nkkollaw
I wrote and article that got to the front page, once
([https://foorious.com/articles/life-without-a-cell-
phone/](https://foorious.com/articles/life-without-a-cell-phone/)).

I got about 50,000 visits within 4 days: 30,000 on day 1, 10,000 the second
day, and then 5,000 on day 3 and 4.

Also interesting that the "story" got picked up by a lot of other
magazines—which I guess follow HN to hunt for news—and they even talked about
it on podcasts and radio shows.

If it was some kind of service, I guess I would've gotten something out of it.

As for your question, mine was (and is) a regular WordPress site, although on
a dedicated VPS. At its peak of 300 people at the same time browsing the site,
I didn't notice any difference from a performance point of view/server usage.
Of course, it all depends on the service. An untested app getting thousands of
users might have problems, WordPress is pretty battle-tested.

~~~
tmaly
how many cores and how much memory do you have on that VPS?

